# Wastegate Valve Control Solenoid Valve?



## PULSSSAR (Jul 9, 2002)

I was thinking today, after 7 months of driving with the DET in, that I don't have the factory U12 bb "wastegate valve control solenoid valve" in the car.

Reason is, i fit the det in, and used the DE wiring loom(s) on the DET and the DET ecu, ive not had any problems. even though idle is erratic, and it seems i have some kind of vac leak, but...

I'm thinking about raising boost soon, i dont want to do it unless i know everythings going to be okay.

As far as i know this valve that was in the u12 but i didnt fit.. plugged into the wiring loom to the ECU (i have the wiring diag here which says this)... I think then the two ports on the valve went to a) the intake just before the turbo inlet (on inlet filter pipe), and b) T'ed into the wastegate line from actuator to the manifold.. Pretty sure this is how it went.

I'm curious, what does this valve / solenoid do? Does it provide overboost protection by the ECU? Does it adjust boost as required in case of heat problems or ...

I'm currently running the actuator line directly from the turbo to the manifold, with my pop-off valve vac line also T'ed in.

Just wondering if I should make an effort to wire in the factory solenoid/valve...

Thanks for you help in advance.

James


----------

